# Star wars trailer #2 100x more han solo



## mcjoel (Apr 16, 2015)

New trailer just released minutes ago mother fucking han solo and Chewbacca! 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ngElkyQ6Rhs


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 16, 2015)

Epic 
The stormtroopers look so awesome and everything is just real star wars feeling.

And Han is there :3
I love it


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Welp i'm hyped for this movie. I want to know who the new villain is! (I think it's Luke..)


----------



## Taralack (Apr 16, 2015)

My body is ready.


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 16, 2015)

It looks a lot like the original Star Wars trilogy... and not entertaining or surprising in the slightest. Have fun all the rest of you, I won't see this and you can't make me.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Apr 17, 2015)

HYPETRAIN - no regrets! This movie - it's got the right feel!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2015)

Can't be worse than the Prequels I guess.


----------

